# Two USB printers and only one or the other works at a time.



## JoeJetty (Dec 31, 2007)

I have two USB printers hooked up to my computer (with 4 usb ports in the back and 2 in the front) and only one or the other works at a time. They are brand new printers (HP & Lexmark) and it doesn't matter which port I plug one into it works fine but if I plug the other into ANY of the other ports at the same time I get a "USB device not recognized" message. The same happens in reverse, if I unplug the first printer and plug in the second it works fine, but when I plug the first back in I get the same "USB device not recognized" message. What the heck is going on?

JoeJetty


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try uninstalling both printers and reinstalling.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi JoeJetty and welcome to TSF :wave:

Follow sobiet666's advice as it sounds like a driver conflict to me. Uninstall both printers and reinstall to see if this helps the issue. Also see if Printer Spooling is working on both of them.


----------



## JoeJetty (Dec 31, 2007)

I uninstalled both printers. Turned off the machine. Started it back up again and installed the HP with no problem but when I installed the Lexmark - at the point where the disk said to connect the USB - it didn't recognize the connection. This is what happened in reverse to the HP because I had the Lexmark printer first. So now I'm back to just pluging in whichever USB printer I'm going to use. Is there a adapter that I can use with a female USB to a male Parallel that I can use to make one of these printers LPT1? Being new neither one of these printers came only with USB connections.

Thanks for the help so far,

JoeJetty


----------



## JoeJetty (Dec 31, 2007)

I made a typo last reply- being new these printers ONLY came with USB connections.

JoeJetty


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Have you thought about putting the printer on a network and sharing the printer. To tell you the truth I have no idea what to do at this point, but recommend trying it over a network connection.

I am asking other Hardware Techs to look at this so please be patient, help is on the way :grin:


----------



## JoeJetty (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you. I hope someone has an answer.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I do not mean to jump in on this thread. I saw Techpro5238 ask for assistance and Terrister respond, but don't see the post here. 
This is what Terrister suggest:
"When you install the software, it creates a usb printer port to use. Go to each printer, right click, and go to properties. Now click on the ports tab. Make sure they are using different ports. They all want to be on usbport1"
I am just forwarding this info and take no credit.
Sorry, if I am stepping on anyone toes here.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## JoeJetty (Dec 31, 2007)

OK. Yes they both say USB001 when either one is in use. I can add a USB002 but how do you configure it to one of the printers?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The software creates this port as part of the install. Not sure which printer you installed 1st, but try deleting them and install the other one 1st. 

I would almost bet it is the Lexmark causing the problem. I have had a lot of problems with Lexmark software. See if they have updated software at Lexmark.com


----------



## VFRDavid (Oct 26, 2010)

I have the same problem - with an HPCP1215 (color laser) and a Canon MF4350d (monochrome multi-function laser) on an XP workstation. I can get the system to recognize both devices, but, if I send jobs to both of them - only the Canon prints. As soon as I unplug the Canon - the HP prints - so - the only common thread to this and the original posting person is - HP - Now - say what you will about them - but - they have never followed the PNP rules with drivers - you ALWAYS have to install them from their CD / download (there are some that allow for an "Add Printer..." install - but that's not their normal "MO").

Anyway - I did what one of the respondents suggested - moved the CP1215 to another PC and shared it - which works no problem...

Last - the USBnnn's were called USB001 for the HP and USB004 for the Canon Printer (and USB005 for the Canon FAX).

If anyone's found a solution to this - I'd love to know what it is...thanks!

David


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

VFRDavid said:


> I have the same problem - with an HPCP1215 (color laser) and a Canon MF4350d (monochrome multi-function laser) on an XP workstation. I can get the system to recognize both devices, but, if I send jobs to both of them - only the Canon prints. As soon as I unplug the Canon - the HP prints - so - the only common thread to this and the original posting person is - HP - Now - say what you will about them - but - they have never followed the PNP rules with drivers - you ALWAYS have to install them from their CD / download (there are some that allow for an "Add Printer..." install - but that's not their normal "MO").
> 
> Anyway - I did what one of the respondents suggested - moved the CP1215 to another PC and shared it - which works no problem...
> 
> ...


Please do not add new problems to an existing topic. Start your own thread.


----------

